# Lifetime of Fitness



## Xue Sheng (Jul 6, 2008)

I recently picked up Tony Horton's 10 minute trainer to supplement my workout, and so far it has shown me how out of shape I have become, but I just came across this on the web and I thought others might find this interesting.

Tony Horton's 11 Laws for a Lifetime of Fitness 

Variety, Consistency, Intensity, Purpose, Reality, Sports, The Plan, Sleep (and stress), Loving It, Flexibility, Food and Supplements. 

After reading this, and it is nothing earth shattering or new I realized that I have/had 3 problems based on these; Intensity,  Reality, and Sleep (and stress)

I am very much over the Reality part and working on the Sleep and stress bits but I do believe I need to work on the intensity and of late I feel I have been but I was not aware it was a problem previously.

Anyone else?


----------



## Tames D (Jul 6, 2008)

I'm glad to see your into the Tony Horton stuff. I've been using the P90X workout and it's the most compete full body workout that I have ever done. What's also impressive is that Tony is 50 years old and walks the walk.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jul 6, 2008)

QUI-GON said:


> I'm glad to see your into the Tony Horton stuff. I've been using the P90X workout and it's the most compete full body workout that I have ever done. What's also impressive is that Tony is 50 years old and walks the walk.


 
I did Power90 (no X) Years ago and it was great but I needed something right now to fit in to what I wanted and the 10 minute trainer fit. 

I plan on getting back to Power90 after I finish this 10 minute trainer program and I will see where it goes from there, possibly my schedule will settle out and I will go to P90X... I ain't that much younger than Tony so I got my work cut out for me


----------



## Phoenix44 (Jul 9, 2008)

Interesting article.  I guess my major issues are with intensity and The Plan.  I could definitely increase my weights, reps, and distance.  And I don't schedule my workouts in advance.  But I learned a long time ago that if I didn't have variety and I wasn't having "fun", it was just not going to happen at all.

I discovered BeachBody/WOWY through the Hip Hop Abs series.  I confess, I was watching an infomercial with Shaun T, my eyes popped open and I said, "Holy Cow, that is ONE HOT GUY!"  I grabbed my credit card and ordered the DVDs.  Great cardio workout, a lot of fun, and I got me some abs.  (Hey, it doesn't matter WHY I ordered the videos, just that I DO it)

So I alternate the videos with running, cycling, strength training, and martial arts.

I've never gone to WOWY...do you?


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jul 9, 2008)

Phoenix44 said:


> I've never gone to WOWY...do you?


 
No I haven't, but they advertise it before every workout so sooner or later I will likely give in and see what it is about.

And I don't know... maybe it's me.... but Shaun T just doesn't do a thing for me


----------



## crushing (Mar 21, 2009)

Xue Sheng said:


> I recently picked up Tony Horton's 10 minute trainer to supplement my workout, and so far it has shown me how out of shape I have become, but I just came across this on the web and I thought others might find this interesting.



Hey XS, I was just searching MT for Tony Horton because his name came up recently regarding his P90X program and I found this thread.  How is the 10 Minute Trainer working for you?  Thanks!


----------



## searcher (Mar 21, 2009)

Tony is the man andheis my favorite PT.  And I am a PT. I have done P90X and it is great.   I am glad to see people finding a program that works for them.    I want to see people get fit and stay that way, I don't care if they hire me or if they do a video.


----------



## Flea (Mar 22, 2009)

I really like that article.  The only thing I would critique is that he doesn't mention the importance of mental health, and how it's so intimately interconnected with physical health.  Sleep/stress touches on that, but there's so much more.  If I were his editor, I'd suggest another entry or two like laughter, intellect, or spirituality.

In any case, I'll work on adding some of his suggestions into my own practice.  Especially "the Plan."  I'm more the spontaneous type.


----------



## Drew333 (Oct 30, 2013)

For the lifetime fitness regular exercise is the best tool, that improves the fitness level and body strength effectively for the longer of the time. Don't relay on the supplements and steroids and set a regular exercise plan in your daily routine for the ideal fitness and body strength.


----------



## sicko (Nov 13, 2013)

Hi there!
I'm a "new" martial arts practitioner. I'm doing Tai Chi and I'm loving Wing Chun.
But on my trainings, there's too little body exercise so I wanted to do it more home.
I got my belly, and my muscles lack of tensity.

I would like to ask you, if you think that this 10 minute program that you did, would help me get in better shape and gain more power.
At least for the start, before I would focus more on the punching bag and other kicking exercies.
In short: Would be the 10 minute program a good start for a martial art workout?

Thanks


----------



## Xue Sheng (Nov 13, 2013)

sicko said:


> Hi there!
> I'm a "new" martial arts practitioner. I'm doing Tai Chi and I'm loving Wing Chun.
> But on my trainings, there's too little body exercise so I wanted to do it more home.
> I got my belly, and my muscles lack of tensity.
> ...



The label "10 minute trainer" is not exactly what it implies

There are multiple exercise programs that are 10 minutes each and if you follow the program it is generally three 10 minute programs per day.


----------



## sicko (Nov 13, 2013)

Xue Sheng said:


> The label "10 minute trainer" is not exactly what it implies
> 
> There are multiple exercise programs that are 10 minutes each and if you follow the program it is generally three 10 minute programs per day.



Heh, I saw that yea.
But, would you raccomend it as a system that would prepare my body to martial workout?
Or would you suggest to get directly to push ups, pull ups, kicks and punches?


----------



## Blindside (Nov 13, 2013)

sicko said:


> Heh, I saw that yea.
> But, would you raccomend it as a system that would prepare my body to martial workout?
> Or would you suggest to get directly to push ups, pull ups, kicks and punches?



Pushups and pull ups are clearly exercising for building strength.  Regardless of the art you do you will be helped by a workout program that makes you fitter and stronger.  If it helps you to spend money on a DVD, great, but there are free workouts available online that don't require that expenditure.  As an example:
http://www.trainforstrength.com/workouts.shtml


----------



## Xue Sheng (Nov 13, 2013)

For some reason when I broke the half century mark I stopped liking Tony Horton&#8217;s workouts. Nothing against them, I liked them for years (started with Power90..not P90X) and there are those the swear by them but they are simply not for me as they apply to &#8220;my&#8221; martial arts training and goals.

Mostly what I do these days is pushups, sit-ups and dumbbell work, medicine ball work (I really like medicine ball work), my forms, some heavy bag work and some limited aerobic work (I have bad knees). Beyond that the only other thing I am doing is similar to this






I have always felt all you really need for strength training are pushups, sit-ups, pull-ups and dips and at this point that is where I am heading. Once I can get there and do what I think I should do I doubt there will be any dumbbell work at all.

So I guess, to be honest, at this point (over 5 years later) I do not think I would recommend 10 minute trainer...but then I would not campaign against it either


----------



## donald1 (Nov 13, 2013)

Just something about 10 minute training doesn't sound right,  how much does it work 

(i don't mean to show ignorance I'm used to training by the hours)


----------



## Xue Sheng (Nov 13, 2013)

donald1 said:


> Just something about 10 minute training doesn't sound right,  how much does it work
> 
> (i don't mean to show ignorance I'm used to training by the hours)



It doesn't really work in 10 minutes.

It is a bunch of workouts that are 10 minutes each that are but together during a day which then usually puts it at 30 minutes


----------



## sicko (Nov 14, 2013)

Well, from what's being said I think I'll do the following:
http://www.trainforstrength.com/workout1.shtml

and some of these: 




Thanks for your replies


----------



## nadiarasthic (Dec 5, 2013)

Xue Sheng said:


> I recently picked up Tony Horton's 10 minute trainer to supplement my workout, and so far it has shown me how out of shape I have become, but I just came across this on the web and I thought others might find this interesting.
> 
> Tony Horton's 11 Laws for a Lifetime of Fitness
> 
> ...



Previously I used to think that only few people used to take Tony Horton's Fitness but as soon as I glance on few posts here, it seems really glad that there are people around us who used take Tony Horton's fitness,, and talking about me initially I started P90X workout and believe me I started getting improvements within few weeks only.


----------



## wingchun100 (Dec 16, 2013)

Xue Sheng said:


> No I haven't, but they advertise it before every workout so sooner or later I will likely give in and see what it is about.
> 
> And I don't know... maybe it's me.... but Shaun T just doesn't do a thing for me



That's funny because, depending on how you look, you might do something for him! LOL


----------



## wingchun100 (Dec 16, 2013)

There are several different schedules you can follow for 10 Minute Trainer. One of them is indeed doing only 10 minutes a day. This is meant for those people out there who want to get back into fitness, but something more intense isn't for them at the moment. What I like about Tony is that his workouts aren't meant to go after the bulked up, muscles on muscles look. In other words his routines fall under the "functional fitness" umbrella, which of course makes his programs GREAT for a martial artist.

My only gripe is that P90X kind of falls short in the endurance department. If you do Insanity and then go back to P90X, you will find yourself breezing through Plyometrics. However, there is an easy solution to that: do a hybrid of the two.

Personally I have been out of exercising for a couple months, so I started doing 20 minutes a day. I'm trying to ramp myself up for P90X 3. This version is only 30 minutes a day, but claims to be just as intense as the original. We will see soon enough!


----------

